# lottery winner in B.C.



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 29, 2021)

Hmmm anybody on here win the 70million, if so i think we are long lost brothers, sisters, mom, dad. Some close relative i'm sure.


----------



## 140mower (Sep 30, 2021)

Hey bro.... I'll help you narrow down your search a little.....
It wasn't me.


----------



## YotaBota (Sep 30, 2021)

140mower said:


> It wasn't me.


I'll second that, my "new" machines are still in the dream state.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 30, 2021)

Thought maybe my sister whom lives out on the island won and wasn't sharing but nope. She just called me a lazy gold digger. No bloody gold in my part of SK. Just blowing dirt


----------



## YotaBota (Sep 30, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> She just called me a lazy gold digger.


And there's a problem with that?

I was told by an old guy one time,,,,, "marry first for money - you'll have the rest of your life to find love" lol


----------

